# RIP Keiko - Leo



## haylesu (Oct 29, 2010)

Passed away a month or so ago from Metabolic Bone Disease.
I miss you so much!


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

